# Travel to India on Indian passport expiring in 5 months



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have an Indian passport expiring in Jul this year (less than 6 months validity left).Due to personal reasons I need to travel to India next month.
I checked with VFS Sydney, they say for travel,passport must have validity of >6 months.Also the ETA for renewal is 8 weeks in Sydney.

I'm assuming that being an Indian citizen and Indian passport holder,travelling to India must not be an issue.I have not yet booked the tickets hence havnt checked with the airlines but spoke to my travel agent who says that travelling to India should not be a problem.

Has anyone faced similar situation? Your views on this please

Thanks
K


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

What visa are you on in Australia ? Are you also looking to get back to Australia ?
Depending on what visa you are, mostly, no one cares if your visa expires in 6 months or 6 days. As long as it is valid when you are entering any country, you will be good to go.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, but if you have plans to come back and validity will be of weeks.
Then immi at Indian part might create some problem.

Check it out and try to move with renewed passport.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> What visa are you on in Australia ? Are you also looking to get back to Australia ?
> Depending on what visa you are, mostly, no one cares if your visa expires in 6 months or 6 days. As long as it is valid when you are entering any country, you will be good to go.


Im on 189 and yes I'll be back in couple of weeks to Sydney.Just checked with Malaysia and Singapore Airlines, they are ok for me to enter India, but not sure if I can re enter Aus with 3 months valid Passport


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yeah, but if you have plans to come back and validity will be of weeks.
> Then immi at Indian part might create some problem.
> 
> Check it out and try to move with renewed passport.
> ...


*Sigh*
Yes Indian immigration would be a problem (knowing their mode of ops and nature :boxing: ) so would get passport renewed in India and then travel on that.


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

Small question related to Tatkaal Passport: Assuming I get my passport in 3 days through Tatkaal route,what happens with Police verification as it is initiated after 2-3 weeks of passport issuance.
For the records my PCC was issued in Jan14 for Aus immigration,address is same so will it be re initiated?

Also is Police verification mandatory for the new passport before I travel or can I still travel keeping it in pending state?

Cheers


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Can you please tell me if you were able to travel to India? I am in same situation with passport expiring in 4 months. Planning to renew it in India before I come back to Australia. FYI I am PR here.
Your reply is much appreciated.


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

NeedInfo said:


> Can you please tell me if you were able to travel to India? I am in same situation with passport expiring in 4 months. Planning to renew it in India before I come back to Australia. FYI I am PR here.
> Your reply is much appreciated.


My kids passports expire in less than 6 months, getting them renewed in India. Entering India with less than 6 months validity is not an issue because you still are an Indian citizen and they cannot stop you to enter your home country...at least on this basis.

*Another hurdle would be how to update the new passport details with Australian Immigration/Border department?* I believe new passport details will need to be registered with them before you come back into Australia since Oz immi officer scans you passport to figure out the linked e-visa. If new passport details are not updated, the visa will remain linked to the expired passport...will that be acceptable?

Since the grant of PR, the IMMI account application has moved to finalized status and has become read only. This means new passport details cannot be uploaded there. Then the only way out is to physically post 929 & PP certified copy to one of IMMI Australian offices from India? That may not even reach well in time before the return travel date :confused2:


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

ambujj said:


> My kids passports expire in less than 6 months, getting them renewed in India. Entering India with less than 6 months validity is not an issue because you still are an Indian citizen and they cannot stop you to enter your home country...at least on this basis.
> 
> *Another hurdle would be how to update the new passport details with Australian Immigration/Border department?* I believe new passport details will need to be registered with them before you come back into Australia since Oz immi officer scans you passport to figure out the linked e-visa. If new passport details are not updated, the visa will remain linked to the expired passport...will that be acceptable?
> 
> Since the grant of PR, the IMMI account application has moved to finalized status and has become read only. This means new passport details cannot be uploaded there. Then the only way out is to physically post 929 & PP certified copy to one of IMMI Australian offices from India? That may not even reach well in time before the return travel date :confused2:


Effective Sep 2015, immi account lets you update your passport details online for limited things. Since yours will be just update of new passport number that can be done online.

When you enter the immi account where it shows your PR status as finalized, click on your application. In the new window on the right side you will see update passport details. click on it and update the form online with the details.
Thats it job is done.


----------



## ambujj (Sep 2, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Effective Sep 2015, immi account lets you update your passport details online for limited things. Since yours will be just update of new passport number that can be done online.
> 
> When you enter the immi account where it shows your PR status as finalized, click on your application. In the new window on the right side you will see update passport details. click on it and update the form online with the details.
> Thats it job is done.


Thanks, your response has been very helpful.


----------



## jaikrishan111 (Jan 18, 2016)

kratos said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an Indian passport expiring in Jul this year (less than 6 months validity left).Due to personal reasons I need to travel to India next month.
> I checked with VFS Sydney, they say for travel,passport must have validity of >6 months.Also the ETA for renewal is 8 weeks in Sydney.
> ...


Hi There;

I am in similar case , that my son's passport is getting expire in 4 month. but I need to travel to india and come back. I am on PR
Can you please share. how you have deal in current situation?
Your reply is much appreciated.
Reards
JK


----------



## Karenz (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello everyone I am in a similar currently. My kids passport expires in 2 months in Jan 2017 and I just got to know the rule of 6 months validity before expiring required for travel. I have to go to India from Australia on an emergency visit for 2 weeks and back and cannot leave my son behind. Tickets have been booked Nov 18 departure and return Dec 4th. We are Permanent Residents of Australia on 190 visa. Just need to know will I face a problem on return from Indian airport on return? Has anyone of you travelled with your child under such conditions?


----------



## SnehaAgarwal (Nov 30, 2017)

*Travel to India*

Yes, Being an Indian citizen and Indian passport holder,travelling to India must not be an issue


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Karenz said:


> Hello everyone I am in a similar currently. My kids passport expires in 2 months in Jan 2017 and I just got to know the rule of 6 months validity before expiring required for travel. I have to go to India from Australia on an emergency visit for 2 weeks and back and cannot leave my son behind. Tickets have been booked Nov 18 departure and return Dec 4th. We are Permanent Residents of Australia on 190 visa. Just need to know will I face a problem on return from Indian airport on return? Has anyone of you travelled with your child under such conditions?


I think by this time you have already flown..but for international travels the minimum validity shud be 6 months..else you might face issues during immigration clearance...but again it depends if valid reason then can be accepted though.!!


----------



## VMAN0016 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey, Could you please advise us what has happened. Where you able to travel to India and be back to Aus without any issues. Please let me know. i'm in the same situation now ?


----------

